
Understanding Clojure's PersistentVector implementation (2009) - tosh
http://blog.higher-order.net/2009/02/01/understanding-clojures-persistentvector-implementation.html
======
JBiserkov
See also the excellent 5-part blog post series by Jean Niklas L'orange:
[http://hypirion.com/musings/understanding-persistent-
vector-...](http://hypirion.com/musings/understanding-persistent-vector-pt-1)

